# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مشروع محل تغليف الهدايا ...هديه مني لكم (دراسة الجدوى)

## الحور

*هلا خواتي للي عنده موهبة تغليف الهدايا* 

*يبت لكم دراسة جدوى للمشروع ان شاء الله يعبكن* 


*http://www.jcci.org.sa/JCCI/pdf/محل%20تغليف%20هدايا.pdf*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

يزاج الله خير الغالية ..

فيج الخير ..

جهد طيب تشكرين عليه ..

----------


## "شموخ"

مشكوووره ويزاج الله خير

----------


## جـورية العين

ما قصرتي يا حلوة بارك الله فيج

----------


## سوارة



----------


## رحلة أمل

تسلمين وماقصرتي..

----------


## جـورية العين

للرفع

----------


## براءة1

مشكووووووووورة

----------

